# Remember me?



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

It has been a little while since I've shared some actual pictures of Harleigh! I found these that I took before my surgery, so yay for "new" Harleigh pictures (maybe?).

She's so cute! Seriously.

















Throw the ball already!

















Love this goofy dog!!!!! 

























Gettin' some air









The end <3


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

She has such a happy, cute, girly face!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

always a pleasure


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful pictures!


----------

